# Need a cheap data card for 1000 or lesser



## xtremeinfo (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi guys I need a datacard for my laptop ,i am thinking about Idea its around 750 in the market ,any other data cards with low price? please suggest me . I am living in Vizag,Andhra pradesh


----------

